# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalica brevi

## inesceko

Tko ima iskustva s autosjedalicom brevi do 18 kg ili općenito s njima?  Preporučate li?

----------


## litala

brevi grand prix, koja je nekad imala kopcu koja nije mogla fiksirati pojas od automobila, vise nema tu kopcu, ali se i dalje ne moze fiksirati za auto. jedino u slucaju da auto ima pojaseve koji se samozatezu. a takve pojaseve imaju eventualno noviji automobili, i to ne svaki.

ja sam je imala, vozila sam u njoj dvoje djece, ali je vise nikad ne bi kupila. ne dok ne bude imala nekakav sistem za fiksiranje koji ce sluziti svrsi.

----------


## Amalthea

Ja ti toplo NE preporučujem brevi GrandPrix 0-18, niti stariji niti noviji model - iz vlastitog iskustva.

----------


## saška

Nepraktične sjedalice za koje ti treba cijelo stoljeće da ih pravilno montiraš...

----------


## dolphins

Mi imamo dvije Brevi Grand Prix i jednostavno smo ih montirali, zategnuli i stoje čvrsto. Koristimo iuh svakodnevno i ja sam jaaako zadovoljna s njima. Nemam primjedbu, navlaka je pamučna, djeca se ne znoje, ima regulaciju nagiba. Sve u svemu, ja sam zadovoljna.

----------


## ssss

> Nepraktične sjedalice za koje ti treba cijelo stoljeće da ih pravilno montiraš...


Dali ju je uopče moguče pravilno tj. da nema pomaka namontirat :?   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kolegica mi je u napasti da pojaseve skroz nekako proba omotat okolo naokolo(več su bili pojasevi križ kraž i totalno labavi)
Danas smo to ispravili po uputama,ali to je i dalje loše  :Sad:  
Ja joj toplo preporučam pregled,ali mi to ne izgleda baš da če biti super fiksirano -recite da sam nesposobna i da če se to super namontirat  :Unsure:

----------


## Loryblue

možda griješim ali je meni brevi sidalica zbog metalnoj postolja totalno nesigurna.
imam osjećaj ma kako je pritegnio da to metalno postolje mora klizit po sidalu :?

----------


## ssss

> možda griješim ali je meni brevi sidalica zbog metalnoj postolja totalno nesigurna.
> imam osjećaj ma kako je pritegnio da to metalno postolje mora klizit po sidalu :?


Hm ima nešto u tome,a jel bi bilo pametmo zamotati naprimjer trakom za teniske rekete- te cijevi  :? 
Ma vjerojatno to nije pametno  :Embarassed:

----------


## vještičica

E, sad sam se skroz izbedirala  :Sad: 
Dobili smo Brevi sjedalicu na poklon od bake i dede. 
Njima se (a i nama) od svih ponuđenih u domaćim radnjama učinila najbolja. I to baš zato što ima to metalno postolje  :Embarassed:  Pregledali smo je imala je sve potrebne žigove i brojeve na sebi i zaključili da je skroz OK. 
Nismo je još probali namontirati, nije nam zatrebala (mi nemamo auto, "grebemo" se od baku ili dedu za prevoz). 
Utješite me, pliz, da nismo totalno fulali, ne može se više vratiti u radnju  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ssss

> E, sad sam se skroz izbedirala 
> Dobili smo Brevi sjedalicu na poklon od bake i dede. 
> Njima se (a i nama) od svih ponuđenih u domaćim radnjama učinila najbolja. I to baš zato što ima to metalno postolje  Pregledali smo je imala je sve potrebne žigove i brojeve na sebi i zaključili da je skroz OK. 
> Nismo je još probali namontirati, nije nam zatrebala (mi nemamo auto, "grebemo" se od baku ili dedu za prevoz). 
> Utješite me, pliz, da nismo totalno fulali, ne može se više vratiti u radnju


U pokušaju montiranja kolegičine neki dan preznojila sam se OSAM puta da na kraju nije to to :/ 
Ali evo dolphins kaže da je njoj ok  :Smile:  
U nadi je spas  :Wink:   možda stvarno ima par posto autiju gdije super sjedne i fiksira se  :Love:

----------


## vještičica

Hvala  :Love:  Evo nadam se  :Smile: 
Sutra hvatam dedu kad se vrati sa pecanja da se skupa preznojimo u pokušaju namještanja sjedalice  :Laughing:

----------


## ssss

> Hvala  Evo nadam se 
> Sutra hvatam dedu kad se vrati sa pecanja da se skupa preznojimo u pokušaju namještanja sjedalice


Ako ne uspijete stignete u Zagreb do subote  od 10-12 na pregled  :Razz:  
Mislim da bi došla u napast zatvorit posao i upoznat zanimljivu žensku  :Bye:   :Wink:

----------


## vještičica

A kako da stignemo na pregled u nepropisno namještenoj sjedalici  :Wink:   :Razz: 
Mi smo od ZG udaljeni tričavih 200-tinjak km i jednu državnu granicu...
Ipak, hvala na ponudi,  :Love:  Ako i kad se zaputimo za ZG ima da otvorim temu na KSO da vas sve pozovem na upoznavanje  :Kiss:

----------


## ssss

> A kako da stignemo na pregled u nepropisno namještenoj sjedalici  
> Mi smo od ZG udaljeni tričavih 200-tinjak km i jednu državnu granicu...
> Ipak, hvala na ponudi,  Ako i kad se zaputimo za ZG ima da otvorim temu na KSO da vas sve pozovem na upoznavanje


  :Laughing:   Pa za sad bez šmizle  :Wink:  
A da znam da dojiš,pa sve duže od radnog vremena bi bilo opasno za košulje na gumbe 
uvjek je tu baka koja bi ih ponovo prišila  :Wink:   :Love:  
Šalim se ja naravno  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

ova sjedalica je JAAAAAKO problematična ali za divno čudo iznenadi s vremena na vrijeme pa super sjedne u auto. ukoliko u autu imate kombinirane pojaseve velika je vjerojatnost da će se dati učvrstiti, samo se nemojte pouzdati u crvenu kopču (ukoliko je uopće ima).

----------


## sladjanaf

nama ju je Nika ISPRAVNO namontirala i otad stoji savršeno - fiksirana je toliko da je i milimetar pomaka skoro pa nemoguć.

ima crvenu kopču koja je tad čak i dobila svoju funkciju - zaista učvrsti pojas, no zauzvrat otpadnu ruke dok ne "sjedne".

----------


## Leki

Nama je ta autosjedalica koliko-toliko dobro sjela u auto, malo smo se namucili, ali dobro je. Medjutim,veci problem su nam  pojasevi. Postoje dva utora za pojaseve, koji su poprilicno nisko, tako da su Asji ramena vec iznad nivoa utora, pa zbog toga pojasevi sputavaju i zuljaju :/

----------


## Amalthea

Je, ti utorevi jesu još jedan problem kod brevice.

Ako pojasevi odu ispod ramena, sjedalicu je dijete preraslo  :/ 
A koliko tu po forumu vidim, klinci rastu toliko brzo da tu sjedalicu prerastu po visini često i prije drugog rođendana.

Nemam pojma na što su mislili kad su utore stavili tako nisko.

----------


## s3ja

> Je, ti utorevi jesu još jedan problem kod brevice.
> 
> Ako pojasevi odu ispod ramena, sjedalicu je dijete preraslo  :/ 
> A koliko tu po forumu vidim, klinci rastu toliko brzo da tu sjedalicu prerastu po visini često i prije drugog rođendana.
> 
> Nemam pojma na što su mislili kad su utore stavili tako nisko.


Sad sam ja u velikoj nedoumici :? 
Mi imamo tu brevi sjedalicu 0-18, mali je sada oko 15 kg i 91 cm, pojasevi su već par cm ispod ramena...
Da li što prije mijenjati AS zbog tih pojaseva?? A sa druge strane se preporuča da dijete što je moguće duže bude u AS niže kategorije.,..?

----------


## Loryblue

> Sad sam ja u velikoj nedoumici :? 
> Mi imamo tu brevi sjedalicu 0-18, mali je sada oko 15 kg i 91 cm, *pojasevi su već par cm ispod ramena*...
> Da li što prije mijenjati AS zbog tih pojaseva?? A sa druge strane se preporuča da dijete što je moguće duže bude u AS niže kategorije.,..?


a onda ti sidalica više ne valja.
čim su pojasevi došli ispod ramena, vadi je vanka.

----------


## Honey

*s3ja*, mi smo imali isti problem. Rješenje je bilo - nova AS 9-18 (mi smo kupili Romer) koja ima utore puno višlje od Brevi. U toj je i dan danas, s 3 i pol godine. Drugi izbor, kombinirana AS, 9-36, nismo našli nešto zadovoljavajuće.
Mogli smo si odmah uštediti na vremenu pa kupiti skuplju sjedalicu, ali smo ipak ovu dobili na poklon pa smo ju koristili, iako nam je živaca i živaca popila tijekom fiksiranja u auto.

----------


## martinaP

Sad i mene muči visina pojaseva. A. ima 15 kg, i ima još dosta prostora od tjemena do ruba AS. Ali idem jučer podignuti pojaseve za jedan utor, i skužim da je već na najvišem. Sad su mu još ok. ali još 2-3 cm nek naraste, i pojasevi će mu biti preniski. Što onda? Mijenjati AS?

----------


## martinaP

Imamo Romer king plus.

----------


## s3ja

Martina, ja nisam pojma imala da je visina pojaseva tako bitna. Na taj problem ukazali su mi prije nekoliko dana na besplatnom pregledu AS! Tako da ja nisam još razmišljala mijenjati ovu brevi AS još neko vrijeme , ipak je do 18 kg.

E sad, kad sam čula još i za sve druge manjkavosti koje ta AS ima, odluka je definitivno pala. (mada mi instruktori nisu to savjetovali, a instruktorica mi je još rekla da je dobro da je dijete što duže u AS niže kategorije).

Moram razmisliti, koju dalje. ŽAo mi je uzeti ovu 9-18 jer bi nam mogla jako kratko trajati s obzirom kojom brzinom malisha napreduje.

Ova od 15-36, hm...Da li je tih 15 kg vezano i za određenu dob? ili je samo bitno da je ispunjen uvjet kilograma? Ima oko 15 kg, možda malo manje, i dvije godine.

9-36? Honey?

----------


## daddycool

> Sad i mene muči visina pojaseva. A. ima 15 kg, i ima još dosta prostora od tjemena do ruba AS. Ali idem jučer podignuti pojaseve za jedan utor, i skužim da je već na najvišem. Sad su mu još ok. ali još 2-3 cm nek naraste, i pojasevi će mu biti preniski. Što onda? Mijenjati AS?


pa ako je stvarno na najvišem položaju, onda da. koliko je visoko dijete? naime osim ako nije iznimno visoko ne bi trebalo tako brzo prerasti tu sjedalicu. ta sjedalica ima 7 visina pojaseva, jesi li 100 % sigurna da ste na najvišem?

----------


## daddycool

> Martina, ja nisam pojma imala da je visina pojaseva tako bitna. Na taj problem ukazali su mi prije nekoliko dana na besplatnom pregledu AS! Tako da ja nisam još razmišljala mijenjati ovu brevi AS još neko vrijeme , ipak je do 18 kg.
> 
> E sad, kad sam čula još i za sve druge manjkavosti koje ta AS ima, odluka je definitivno pala. (mada mi instruktori nisu to savjetovali, a instruktorica mi je još rekla da je dobro da je dijete što duže u AS niže kategorije).
> 
> Moram razmisliti, koju dalje. ŽAo mi je uzeti ovu 9-18 jer bi nam mogla jako kratko trajati s obzirom kojom brzinom malisha napreduje.
> 
> Ova od 15-36, hm...Da li je tih 15 kg vezano i za određenu dob? ili je samo bitno da je ispunjen uvjet kilograma? Ima oko 15 kg, možda malo manje, i dvije godine.
> 
> 9-36? Honey?


kao što si i sama rekla, mi savjetujemo da dijete ostane što dulje u sjedalici niže grupe jer su one u pravilu sigurnije. uvijet za prelazak u veću sjedalicu jest 15 kg ali isto tako veća sjedalica grupe II/III mora osiguravati ispravan put pojasa što bi kod nižeg djeteta bilo teško postići.
Brevica nažalost ima samo dva utora za visinu remenčića i to prvi je po uputstvima, ako se ne varam, predviđen do 4 mjeseca života djeteta a višlji nakon toga. To je normalno potpuno apsurdno jer dijete od 5 mjeseci i npr. 3 godine ne može koristiti istu visinu remenčića. istina je da ti se, ako pređeš na sjedalicu grupe I (9-18 kg), može dogoditi da ju dijete brzo preraste. Možda je u tvom slučaju bolji izbor sjedalica grupe I/II/III (9-36 kg). Ima već dosta topica o toj grupi sjedalica pa malo pretraži koje su ti opcije.

----------


## martinaP

> martinaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad i mene muči visina pojaseva. A. ima 15 kg, i ima još dosta prostora od tjemena do ruba AS. Ali idem jučer podignuti pojaseve za jedan utor, i skužim da je već na najvišem. Sad su mu još ok. ali još 2-3 cm nek naraste, i pojasevi će mu biti preniski. Što onda? Mijenjati AS?
> 
> 
> pa ako je stvarno na najvišem položaju, onda da. koliko je visoko dijete? naime osim ako nije iznimno visoko ne bi trebalo tako brzo prerasti tu sjedalicu. ta sjedalica ima 7 visina pojaseva, jesi li 100 % sigurna da ste na najvišem?


Moram provjeriti, i meni je nekako čudno da je već na najvišem. A. je visok cca 95 cm, 15 kg, 2 god i 3 mj.

----------


## Amalthea

Pa znaš gdje se kuha kava i trčkara po dvorištu!  :D

----------


## martinaP

:Kiss:

----------


## martinaP

Provjerila sam, nažalost pojasevi jesu na najvišoj razini, s tim da su mu sad već skoro u ravnini ramena   :Sad:  .

----------

